# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Spring Chicken

## Tulip

INGREDIENTS:
Chicken... 1 1/2 kg. (large pieces) 
Corn flour... 2 Tbsp.  
Flour... 2 Tbsp. 
Eggs... 3 (only the white part) 
Black pepper... 1/2 tsp.(grounded) 
Ajinomoto... 1/2 tsp. 
Garlic paste... 1 Tbsp. 
Vinegar... 1 Tbsp. 
Soy sauce... 1 Tbsp. 
Salt... as needed 
Oil... 2 1/2 cup

METHOD:
First of all, combine chicken with garlic, salt, and vinegar. Set it aside for half an hour. Then add flour, corn flour, egg white, and soy sauce, mix it till it becomes a smooth mixture. Then dip the chicken pieces into this mixture one at a time. In a pan, heat oil. When the oil becomes really hot, turn down the heat and start frying the chicken pieces till they are done. When they turn golden brown, take them out of the pan, and place them on a paper towel so it will absorb the extra oil.

----------


## sikandar107

Method se kya hoga.... Bana ke bhej dijiye na...... Yummy !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

Apni jaan churwane kay lie to sab ko sikha rahi hoon yahan  :Stick Out Tongue:  jo banae muje bhi khilla de.

----------


## sikandar107

> Apni jaan churwane kay lie to sab ko sikha rahi hoon yahan  jo banae muje bhi khilla de.


achha jee..  kya neik iraade hain.. MashAllah  !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

Absolutely!  :Wink:

----------


## intoxicate

Nice post keep it up

----------


## Tulip

Thank you !

----------

